# Billing procedures 63045-63048 with a 50 modifier



## cyclingjunkie (Dec 15, 2010)

I need help again clearing up some confusion with the range of procedure codes 63045-63048 (Laminectomy, facetectomy and foraminotomy (unilateral or bilateral with decompression of spinal cord, cauda equina and/or nerve root(s).  Some of the physicians in our orthopaedic practice bill these range of codes with a 50 modifier.  Since bilateral is built into the code description it was my understanding that we could not append modifier 50 to this range of codes.  Am I correct in this or should we bill with a 50 modifier if the documentation states procedures 63045-63048 were performed on both sides.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 15, 2010)

You are correct.  These particular codes are inherently bilateral.  If performed bilaterally, the RVU's have already been factored into this procedure.


----------



## cyclingjunkie (Dec 15, 2010)

*Posting 63045-63048 with modifier 50*

Thanks for the reply and helping to clear up the confusion.


----------

